# OUCH! Cheese grater injury!



## MotherWillow (Nov 11, 2007)

I was grating cheese for our lunch. I slipped and my thumb hit the cheese grater.

It sliced a long skinny strip completely loose from the rest of my thumb. It is deep too! The strip is the thickness of a healthy strip of grated cheese. The tissue left underneath on my thumb is a purple grayish color. I am bleeding quite a bit too. It has already completely soaked through a band-aid.

I think the skin flap is too thin to stitch and too small. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm not really sure but I didn't want to read and not post anything. I guess if the bleeding doesn't get under control soon you might want to go.
OUCH, I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you should go. We just had a fingernail-clipping-gone-awry incident here with my 6 month old and we had to bring him in because it wouldn't stop bleeding.

The doctor said that the fingertip really doesn't clot like other parts of the body and if there's any chance that you do need a stitch or two- you should definitely go in. His was still bleeding over an hour after it happened and the doctor had to put this spongy stuff on it that they use during surgery- it was the only thing that would make it stop bleeding.

I'm so sorry- it must hurt really bad. Please go, it will make you feel better.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Agh, I've done that before. And it sounds just about the same thickness you cut off. I just bandaged it and let it heal.

Sorry you did that to yourself. You won't do that again. I think about it every time I grade cheese.









We joked about it afterward, wondering who ate a part of my thumb.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

how is your finger?

did you go to the ER???


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MotherWillow (Nov 11, 2007)

Well I went and saw our FP. They just cleaned it and plopped the piece of skin/meat back into the wound. It was a really clean slice. They said it should hopefully reattach and heal. EWwwwww

So right now it is staying in place. I'm keeping some neosporin on it and a bandage.

If it doesn't heal back in there I am going to have a nasty deep scar.







:

Oh and I had to fight them off about getting a tetanus shot. Loverly. I seriously doubt there are tetanus spores on my clean stainless steel cheese grater.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, at least you are covered just in case....









Just keep it clean and covered in the bandage....

I talked with a friend of mine today and mentioned what happened to you (that i had read it) and she said her mother did something similar last year and it healed fine...she does have a scar but it's nothing ugly or serious....she just kept it covered and clean.....


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

A friendly word of advice - I had a nasty cut, kept getting stuck to the bandage every time I tried to change it so I asked my Dr for a suggestion - he told me to buy a package of Adaptic (sold at walgreens and jewel on the first aid aisle) and to cut a piece the size of my wound to place underneath the bandage to keep it from sticking - worked awesome and really helped me heal since I wasn't continually ripping off a stuck bandage!


----------

